# Comment changer automatiquement de borne wifi ?



## yulin (24 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Ma borne wifi SFR ne couvrait pas toute la maison, et j'ai donc acheté un répéteur Wifi Netgear pour en étendre la couverture.
J'ai donc désormais 2 bornes wifi : SFR et SFR2. Dans une partie de la maison, on capte bien l'un, et dans l'autre, on capte mieux l'autre.

J'ai un portable macbook air 2010, avec OSX 10.8.2 dessus. Y'a-t-il un moyen pour qu'en fonction de l'intensité du signal wifi, le macbook switch automatiquement de l'un à l'autre ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,

 oups j'ai écrit des bêtises, vu que c'est un répéteur... :rose:

(je fais des réseaux en roaming, avec des points d'accès multiples, j'ai posté un peu vite  )

A priori le Macbook devrait passer tout seul de l'un à l'autre, mais pour passer au deuxième, il faut qu'il "décroche" du premier, quand celui-ci est trop faible.


----------



## yulin (24 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour cette réponse. En fait, le répéteur est placé de telle sorte qu'il n'y a pas de "zone blanche" dans la maison, donc on ne décroche jamais. Simplement, à l'étage, le signal de la box est faible, donc le débit est trop lent, il faut switcher sur le répéteur pour conserver un bon débit.

Aujourd'hui, je dois faire le switch manuellement. Je me demande s'il y a un moyen automatique de le faire.

Au boulot, on a aussi un réseau wifi avec différentes bornes. Je ne me suis jamais préoccupé de savoir sur quelle borne je suis connecté quand je passe d'un bureau à l'autre, le PC change tout seul de borne (c'est du win XP pro).

J'imagine que le Mac sait en faire autant ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2013)

Il est possible qu'au boulot tu aies un réseau d'itinérance, c'est à dire plusieurs points d'accès, ayant le même nom de réseau.

Dans ce cas, un ordi (PC ou Mac) passe d'un point d'accès à l'autre automatiquement, en fonction du niveau de réception.
C'est le "roaming".

Avec le répéteur, c'est différent, et je ne crois pas qu'il soit possible de passer automatiquement d'un réseau à l'autre sans décrochage.

Le plus simple pour passer de l'un à l'autre est de désactiver / réactiver le wifi, et alors l'ordi accroche le réseau le plus fort.


----------

